# Smush Parker to sign with the Heat on Saturday?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This was just posted on ClubLakers.com...big Lakers message board.

Sucks for you guys if it's true. The guy has some credibility, as he's a long-time site member.

LINK


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow. This is really bad. Smush is absolute garbage.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, better than nothing, right?

I mean, Blake, Mo, and Franchise all slipped past us, and now it looks like JCN will as well. I don't really want Smush, but it's him or nothing.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie Bell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you have got to be kidding me......


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol this is so sad. Look at the posts over the last few months detailing the awesome players the Heat are trying to snag and now... Smush Parker.

Oh well.. I've seen lots of players elevate their game as soon as they change situations/locale.. Hopefully Smush can do just that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If true then that 2nd year better be a team option. And we can only hope that he turns out to be another Murdoch, Crotty, DJ, Keyon, etc.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i dont belive it...sorry


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

If it's true... :lol: Good luck!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like Smush, but I guess I'm the odd man out. I thought he was solid in LA until he got his starting job taken by a rookie. He is athletic and what's his 3pt shooting? I think he is respectable, ie: knocking down shots when wide open.

As a back up, I think he is good enough, he is an upgrade to GP I think, let's just hope Jwill will be healthy. If he is, I think we'll be ok. I expect him to do well here.

I think he is better than Skip anyways. Am I the only one that thinks that?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Well, better than nothing, right?
> 
> I mean, Blake, Mo, and Franchise all slipped past us, and now it looks like JCN will as well. I don't really want Smush, but it's him or nothing.


 I guarentee you're going to wish you had nothing.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't think Riley would stoop down that low...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ouch.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Feel sorry for you guys, if it's true.  Two years of torture.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, this can't be true. I would say Riley is retiring, but that would be stabbing Zo in the back. I don't know what to make of this if its really happening. Riles must be losing his mind. If J-Will or Wade go down at any point next season, things will get ugly.

Chris Quinn, in my opinion, is not even a decent 3rd stringer, let alone to an injury prone starter and a bonehead backup. Tell me this is some kind of trick.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Meh, not too fond of the guy, but anything is better than Payton imo.

What's up with the people on that site? Those laker fans sure are scummy. I'm assuming they're still bitter about the Shaq trade? Just let go kids, just let go.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Is the average age on that Laker forum 12 years old? 


Anyway.. If they did sign Smush.. It's not what I was hoping for, but as I said yesterday, so many good players were once considered crap on former teams. Maybe this deal will turn Parker around? We'll see.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, he's terrible. The Heats offseason has sucked in a major way.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

i dont understand? i never see this guy play but his stat are awsome for a back-up guard!...the guy averaged 11 points , 3 reb , 3 ast, 43% from the field, in 30 minutes of playing time.(the last 2 years) That is more than adequate for the Heat. so what is wrong with him? is he a ball hogg? headcase?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No, he was a starter for the last 3 years (3? or 2?) anyways

he got bumped to the bench only late season last season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, ouch. I just hope you guys take the Alston trade instead. Even if it is Simien or Doleac or something in exchange. Smush just needs to not be in the league anymore...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.miamiherald.com/416/story/184682.html



> The Heat concluded its nearly month-long search for a veteran point guard Friday when it agreed to terms with guard Smush Parker, two sources said. Parker started most of the past two years for the Lakers before losing his starting job late last season.
> 
> Parker, 26, is believed to have agreed to a two-year contract for a portion of the Heat's $5.35 million mid-level exception. The deal is contingent on Parker passing a physical on Monday.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Garbage!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Personally, I'd have put him as the second best PG available through FA. :whoknows: I'd have rather had Charlie Bell, but I've never really been a Smush hater. He's got a bad attitude, but that shouldn't be a problem down here. PJax couldn't get Shaq in shape. He couldn't get Smush to care. I also like the move because if Smush plays to his potential with Dwyane Wade, it'll be another strike against Kobe. I'd like him to improve his FT shooting, but if he's cheap, he'll be fine. Riles doesn't like short PGs, so Smush was probably seen as better than Knight. I've said it before, but we need a scorer, a shooter, a ballhandler, and a defender primarily from the PG position. Passing is a bonus. Knight doesn't fit that IMO. Smush will. I really don't have a problem with the signing. A two year 3-4.5 million dollar contract is the perfect length. I've got to say, good job Riles. We'll be even more hated, but Smush is definitely an upgrade over GP, and that's all that matters.

Smush Parker's NBA.com profile


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If JWill stays healthy for most of the season, and that's a big if, then Smush as a backup wont be too bad. And if all else fails, we still have Chris Quinn :sad:...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smush vs. GP

http://www.basketball-reference.com/fc/pcm.cgi?req=1&cum=0&p1=parkesm01&y1=2006&p2=paytoga01&y2=2006&p3=parkesm01&y3=2007&p4=paytoga01&y4=2007

Result: Smush wins


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Props to the guy from ClubLakers for getting this right on the money.

Wow, that really really sucks for the Heat. I don't really know what to tell you guys.

Sometimes Smush will surprise you by having a good game or making a big shot. However, that will only come in the regular season. He's garbage in the playoffs and you'll spend most of the regular season wanting to trade him or find some way to get rid of him.

He can't shoot jumpers off the dribble and he tries it way too often, he isn't a great passer and he's trash on defense. He does finish decently well around the rim, though.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Smush vs. GP
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/fc/pcm.cgi?req=1&cum=0&p1=parkesm01&y1=2006&p2=paytoga01&y2=2006&p3=parkesm01&y3=2007&p4=paytoga01&y4=2007
> 
> Result: Smush wins


The thing is GP was a veteran who did not try in the regular season, only in the playoffs.

Maybe Smush can be someone who comes off the bench and become a 3 point specialist for the Heat. But unless Riley can coach him up (which mind you Phil Jackson couldn't do), I do not see him becoming as someone you can rely upon every night to give consistent production, on the offensive or defensive end.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> i dont understand? i never see this guy play but his stat are awsome for a back-up guard!...the guy averaged 11 points , 3 reb , 3 ast, 43% from the field, in 30 minutes of playing time.(the last 2 years) That is more than adequate for the Heat. so what is wrong with him? is he a ball hogg? headcase?


Well, one big concern is that he plays poor defense, if any at all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sidenote...look at this totally effed-up sentence from the article...

_*Parker's* first name is Henry, but his father was nicknamed Smush, and *Williams* was given that nickname by his uncle, who died when Parker was 8._

Other than getting his name wrong in the middle of the sentence, it's also inaccurate that his first name is Henry. His name is William Henry "Smush" Parker.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Well, one big concern is that he plays poor defense, if any at all.


But then again, GP was definitely a liability last year. He just couldn't get around the floor. I'm with you on this one: He can't possibly be worse than GP. Just look at GP's shooting percentages last year and you'll love this signing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

f22egl said:


> The thing is GP was a veteran who did not try in the regular season, only in the playoffs.
> 
> Maybe Smush can be someone who comes off the bench and become a 3 point specialist for the Heat. But unless Riley can coach him up (which mind you Phil Jackson couldn't do), I do not see him becoming as someone you can rely upon every night to give consistent production, on the offensive or defensive end.


He missed the playoffs last year; torn calf. :razz: Anyway, we couldn't rely on GP either so...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Heated said:


> Well, one big concern is that he plays poor defense, if any at all.


Correct. Smush also has a habit for screwing up right at the exact wrong moment. I remember either in 05-06 or this past season in a home game against Atlanta, Smush stole the ball in the waning moments of the game, then missed a wide open reverse dunk on a one-on-none fastbreak that would have given us the lead. Atlanta then got the ball back and iced the game. That's just one example...there are plenty more.

The main problem with him is that he is inconsistent...look at his Game Log. He had about a 15-game streak last season where he was scoring in double figures almost every night and shooting a good percentage. We thought he had finally come into his own, then the crappy "1-5 from the field with 3pts and 5TOs" Smush came back.

Admittedly, the most TOs he ever had in a game was 5 (and he only did that twice). However, he never got more than 9 assists in a game and he only did that once. My biggest problem with Smush is that he rarely does anything away from the ball. If he doesn't have the ball in his hands on offense, the chances are that he's standing still somewhere around the perimeter.

Who knows though, maybe he could be a decent guard for Miami off the bench.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Correct. Smush also has a habit for screwing up right at the exact wrong moment. I remember either in 05-06 or this past season in a home game against Atlanta, Smush stole the ball in the waning moments of the game, then missed a wide open reverse dunk on a one-on-none fastbreak that would have given us the lead. Atlanta then got the ball back and iced the game. That's just one example...there are plenty more.
> 
> The main problem with him is that he is inconsistent...look at his Game Log. He had about a 15-game streak last season where he was scoring in double figures almost every night and shooting a good percentage. We thought he had finally come into his own, then the crappy "1-5 from the field with 3pts and 5TOs" Smush came back.
> 
> ...


who knows, maybe smush will thrive in Miamis system. he isnt the first one to come here with "baggage" only to end up having an excellent season in Miami.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Sulky, doesn't play hard, doesn't create well for himself and others, gambles on defense, can't shoot off the dribble. Really he is a spot up shooter who once in a while will throw down a nice dunk on the fast break.

Doesn't feed the post well, so Shaq won't like that (or his attitude) and I don't think Smush is going to like being a bench player.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


>


nice find.

too bad for him, he wont be allowed to wear a headband.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> :lol:


Dittto.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Smush isn't a BAD offensive player, his role on the Lakers was to bring the ball up, shoot when he was open, and pass when he wasn't. The only problem I had with him was his horrendous defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Also terrible at entry passing. Shaq is not going to like him at all for good reason, because Smush will sulk when griped at. He has the athleticism to be one of the better defenders at the PG spot in the league, but he just doesn't have the want-to. Expect him to come in and set the expectations high with a good first quarter of the season, only to succumb to the usual Smush Parker.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


>


Don't disgrace Dorell's photo by putting Smush's face over top.

I'm gonna hold my comments about this signing until I see how much we paid him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill, Antoine Walker, Gary Payton, Posey, and EVEN ZO! were all known as players with bad attitudes before they came here. He'll fit in fine for that reason.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The only reason I'm not hating this signing is the history we've had bringing in questionable talents as backup PGs, and turning them into solid contributors for 1-2 years while in Miami. Riley just has a knack for finding system PGs for cheap that get the job done. Smush makes me think of a poor man's Dooling for some reason - a little better shooter, but not quite as talented overall, but atleast Keyon could atleast stick his man.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Correct. Smush also has a habit for screwing up right at the exact wrong moment. I remember either in 05-06 or this past season in a home game against Atlanta, Smush stole the ball in the waning moments of the game, then missed a wide open reverse dunk on a one-on-none fastbreak that would have given us the lead. Atlanta then got the ball back and iced the game. That's just one example...there are plenty more.
> 
> The main problem with him is that he is inconsistent...look at his Game Log. He had about a 15-game streak last season where he was scoring in double figures almost every night and shooting a good percentage. We thought he had finally come into his own, then the crappy "1-5 from the field with 3pts and 5TOs" Smush came back.
> 
> ...


But for every example like that there are examples where his gambles paid off. Like in the playoff series vs the Suns last year (the year before this year) where he had a beautiful steal, and where he made this diving save I think it was and got the ball to Kobe who scored.

I'm not a huge fan of Smush Parker, just playing some devils advocate.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> JWill, Antoine Walker, Gary Payton, Posey, and EVEN ZO! were all known as players with bad attitudes before they came here. He'll fit in fine for that reason.


All of them are more talented players than Smush. That is the difference.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> All of them are more talented players than Smush. That is the difference.


No way that you're going to convince me that Smush is worse than a 37-year old GP. At least GP was clutch, but aside from that...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> "We feel very good about acquiring Smush," coach Pat Riley said in a statement. "He brings size, shooting and defense to our backcourt. He has been improving every year, and we feel that this could be his best year yet."





> Parker is one of four players with at least 110 steals and 110 3-point field goals in each of the past two seasons. Gilbert Arenas, Kobe Bryant and Jason Kidd are the others.





> "We are excited to bring Smush to Miami," Heat general manager Randy Pfund said. "He's a talented young player who brings good size and athleticism to our point-guard position. Smush has been the starting point guard of a playoff team the past two seasons, and we believe he has his best years ahead of him."


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/content/gen/ap/BKN_Heat_Parker.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric Murdoch, John Crotty, Terry Porter, Rafer Alston, DJ, and Keyon all signed with Miami on short deals, excelled in Riley's system, and went on to sign with other teams for more than they were worth. All we can do now is hope that Smush is the next in line to do the same.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This was just posted on ClubLakers.com...big Lakers message board.
> 
> Sucks for you guys if it's true. The guy has some credibility, as he's a long-time site member.
> 
> LINK


Mad props to you my man...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:



> No way that you're going to convince me that Smush is worse than a 37-year old GP. At least GP was clutch, but aside from that...


Did Payton have attitude "problems" with the Heat though? I thought that post was referring to guys who had "problems" prior to joining the Heat.

And prior to joining the Heat all were better players than Smush.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> *Did Payton have attitude "problems" with the Heat though? I thought that post was referring to guys who had "problems" prior to joining the Heat.*
> 
> And prior to joining the Heat all were better players than Smush.



During our title run, Wade and GP were actually getting in each other's faces during time-outs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he is better than Payton, but after almost having Mo Williams and talking about a young talent like JCN, I cant help but be disappointed. 

I wanted to acquire a starting pg, not a backup one. With Parker there, I think we need to azquire another pg as well, because when Jwill misses his 20 games, I dont want Parker and Quinn (barf) to be our only pg's. Get a guy like Pargo to be the third pg.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

So what # does Smush Parker wear?


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> So what # does Smush Parker wear?


number 1 because he thinks hes number 1.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Maddocks said:


> number 1 because he thinks hes number 1.


Dorell Wright is #1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dunno about u guys but im just happy that we finally made a freakin move. Every other team has done SOMETHING this offseason. Smush Parker wasnt my first choice, but hes athletic, can shoot and play D. Hes not the best as a starter, but hes a more then capable backup. To me hes of the Keyon Dooling mode, he should provide something good off the bench and be capable at running the 2nd unit.

Id be REALLY happy if we can somehow acquire Pietrus, but otherwise im happy to sing a few vets and let a few youngsters play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hell probably wear 11 or something. Or 2.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

we signed him for a portion of the MLE

Parker, 26, is believed to have agreed to a two-year contract for a portion of the Heat's $5.35 million mid-level exception. The deal is contingent on Parker passing a physical on Monday

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap/

some good news: where still goin hard at JCN

Juan Carlos Navarro's American agent, Alex Saratsis, said that the Heat remains "a solid possibility" for the point guard if the Washington Wizards trade his rights. The two teams are in active negotiations, according to a source. 

Saratsis said Barcelona, Navarro's current team, has imposed a deadline of Aug. 3 for the Wizards to complete a deal. He said the Heat is one of seven or eight teams interested. The Wizards are over the salary cap but might not be eager to deal with the Heat because the teams play in the same division. 

"Barcelona dropped his buyout number from $14 million to $3 million," Saratsis said, "so he could play in the NBA. Barcelona begins training camp in a couple of weeks. If we don't get a deal done, they will sign him to a new contract, and his buyout number will be prohibitive, at least $14 million again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I read on either the Sun-Sentinel or Herald blog that the terms of the contract haven't been released yet - and the MLE talk is just being assumed - I think we'd use our LLE to get him, and keep the MLE to possibly use on Posey or a SF.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

LLE? Low Level Exception? There is such a thing?

Can somebody explain to me why Smush is so terrible? According to stats he can shoot the 3, we know he is athletic and has size, and despite what some members said about his defense, apparently Riley says he can defend. We know we don't really need a playmaker since we have jwill, wade, and walker (to an extent). What is it about his bad atittude that I keep hearing about?

Can somebody tell me more? I have not heard anything about Smush whining or causing trouble in the locker room or on the court. Could somebody elaborate for me please?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> LLE? Low Level Exception? There is such a thing?
> 
> Can somebody explain to me why Smush is so terrible? According to stats he can shoot the 3, we know he is athletic and has size, and despite what some members said about his defense, apparently Riley says he can defend. We know we don't really need a playmaker since we have jwill, wade, and walker (to an extent). What is it about his bad atittude that I keep hearing about?
> 
> Can somebody tell me more? I have not heard anything about Smush whining or causing trouble in the locker room or on the court. Could somebody elaborate for me please?


Yeah. It's also known as the million dollar exception (even though it's now 2 million dollar), and the biannual exception (because you can only use it once every 2 years). 

As for Smush, he was benched for whining and not playing hard or listening to Phil, but I'm not really too concerned about that because when it comes to managing and motivating cancerous players, Riles>>Phil.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> LLE? Low Level Exception? There is such a thing?
> 
> Can somebody explain to me why Smush is so terrible? According to stats he can shoot the 3, we know he is athletic and has size, and despite what some members said about his defense, apparently Riley says he can defend. We know we don't really need a playmaker since we have jwill, wade, and walker (to an extent). What is it about his bad atittude that I keep hearing about?
> 
> Can somebody tell me more? I have not heard anything about Smush whining or causing trouble in the locker room or on the court. Could somebody elaborate for me please?


 have you ever watched him even play? he gives up on his team. causing trouble? like saying how phil doesnt know what hes doing? yelling at other players because he didnt get his playing time? ignoring things in team meetings? anything else you need to know about his destructive ways?

the guy looks good on paper and doesnt prove it on the court.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Maddocks said:


> have you ever watched him even play? he gives up on his team. causing trouble? like saying how phil doesnt know what hes doing? yelling at other players because he didnt get his playing time? ignoring things in team meetings? anything else you need to know about his destructive ways?
> 
> the guy looks good on paper and doesnt prove it on the court.


I'm not discounting what the Lakers fans have said about him in here, but so many times we've heard these knocks on guys coming to Miami, and they check their attitudes/egos at the door when Riles is in charge. I find it hard to believe Smush will act up here with Riles/Shaq/Zo/Wade/Udonis running our locker room.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Good, now the Heat have their PG of the future locked up. We can all rest easy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mateo said:


> Good, now the Heat have their PG of the future locked up. We can all rest easy.


sarcasm?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mateo said:


> Good, now the Heat have their PG of the future locked up. We can all rest easy.



:lol:


yeah, I def think it is sarcasm. I don't know why but I thought it was just so hilarious.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Maddocks said:


> have you ever watched him even play? he gives up on his team. causing trouble? like saying how phil doesnt know what hes doing? yelling at other players because he didnt get his playing time? ignoring things in team meetings? anything else you need to know about his destructive ways?
> 
> the guy looks good on paper and doesnt prove it on the court.



Oh, I didn't hear about that. Phil is not an easy coach to play for though, but saying that he doesn't know what he is doing is ludicrous.

I watched him a fair share, whenever the raps played lakers, pertty much every games of the lakers playoffs these past years. Maybe a few other random Lakers game that actually plays at times in Canada.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

well now your avatar finally makes sense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> LLE? Low Level Exception? There is such a thing?
> 
> Can somebody explain to me why Smush is so terrible? According to stats he can shoot the 3, we know he is athletic and has size, and despite what some members said about his defense, apparently Riley says he can defend. We know we don't really need a playmaker since we have jwill, wade, and walker (to an extent). What is it about his bad atittude that I keep hearing about?
> 
> Can somebody tell me more? I have not heard anything about Smush whining or causing trouble in the locker room or on the court. Could somebody elaborate for me please?


He cant make a freethrow. He shoots when he shouldn't. He commits fouls 35 feet from the basket. He will mull around and feel sorry for himself. three words....hack-a-squish...here is an old post i wrote when this last season ended (its my response to a guy who said Smush shouldn't get ragged on his FT shooting by fans sitting behind the Lakers bench)

He has every right to talk smack to that piece-o-feces PG. He is a public figure getting paid plenty if he doesn't want to here that crap then go back to the playground where you belong with the And 1 tour. HE SHOULD GET RAGGED ON IF HE IS AN NBA PG WHO CAN’T MAKE HIS FREETHROWS!!! Getting rid of him is the best example in the history of mankind of addition by subtraction. When it comes to basketball the man is retarded. He was gifted with a lot of athletic talent and no brain to speak of. The sun shined on his *** for the first week of the 05-06 season and we all thought we found a diamond in the rough. What we found was petrified cow ****...HATED HIM! 4 SNAPS OF THE FINGERS IN "Z" FORMATION

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g302/michellehijar/in-living-color.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As far as hit "attitude," last time we had players with "issues" join the team (by the names of Jason Williams, Antoine Walker, and James Posey) they helped out the team that season just a _little_ bit. I have no worries that Smush will come in and try to run the show.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> well now your avatar finally makes sense.


meh, somewhat, to be honest, I was just looking for anything with yellow in it. If I could I would have JR Smith's dunk from the dunk contest in the Hornet's uni, I love that pic and I love that uniform.

I used to have JO and I don't care that much for him, I admit I was happy to see Smush cuz I thought he didn't get the credits he deserved, is an under dog and stuff and I like that, and it is true that I do like him but it's not like he is on my top 5 fav players though (make a distinction with fav and who I think are the best too).


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It worries me that the majority of Laker fans hate the guy. It's hard not to believe it will work though, given Riley's track record with guys like him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

sMaK said:


> It worries me that the majority of Laker fans hate the guy. It's hard not to believe it will work though, given Riley's track record with guys like him.


This guy is starting to understand the BS your team is going to have to deal with. SQUISH is a L O S E R!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Meh. Smush crapped on the Lakers. Big deal. Kobe crapped on the Lakers too. I guess that means Kobe is a cancer? Naw. Crapping on the Lakers is just the hot thing to do right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Winderman: The Smush files*
> 
> Still not so sure what to make of the Smush Parker acquisition, but to be honest, I also am not so sure I have a grasp on the person, let alone the player.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/07/winderman-the-s.html


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

On paper he seems like a perfect fit. A big PG who can defend and score. That is on paper of course.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone else think Smush Parker sounds like one of those crazy sex positions or whatever. You know like a Dirty Sanchez or some ****. What a weird name.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Anyone else think Smush Parker sounds like one of those crazy sex positions or whatever. You know like a Dirty Sanchez or some ****. What a weird name.


meh, could be.

to me it sounds like a new name for a drug. like...

"hey! got some 'smush'?" or "how much 'smush' you got in the trunk?" or "im smoking 'smush'". "i am in 'smush' anonymous" etc


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm still speachless.

All I can say is he will be better than Payton was last year.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Smithian said:


> I'm still speachless.
> 
> All I can say is he will be better than Payton was last year.


ah...you silly silly man...you shall see, and then cry (nothing personal)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some Parker quotes



> Parker said he had lunch this summer at News Café on South Beach with O'Neal, who helped sell him on Miami.
> 
> "He wanted me to be a part of the team," said Parker, who spent the past two seasons with the Lakers, arriving one year after O'Neal left. "Hearing that from the big fella gave me confidence in my decision to come to the Heat."


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2007/07/28/a1c_heat_0728.html



> *Parker eager to play alongside Wade*
> 
> Smush Parker, the Heat's newest acquisition, might be one of the luckiest point guards in the NBA. After two seasons running point for Kobe Bryant in L.A., Parker will now back up Jason Williams in Miami and play with another megastar, Heat guard Dwyane Wade.
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-flspheat29nbjul29,0,1274055.story


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great, so now we have two cocky, young, underachieving guards on our roster.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kinda harsh to call Daequan underachieving judging off one summer league performance.

And Smush was undrafted, so id hardly call him an underachiever.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's something to remember that playing PG in the Triangle is quite hard and not anybody can do it. I'm corssing my fingers that Smush will excell here.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well as a back-up I guess it isn't too bad. I'm still hopign for Pietrus however...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Well as a back-up I guess it isn't too bad. I'm still hopign for Pietrus however...


That's what I say. He's not going to be a starter. Is there much difference between him and Keyon Dooling? Dooling was great for us a few seasons ago.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Seriously, while we failed to pick up some of the better guys we were looking at, Smush as a backup is definitely an upgrade over Payton. Laker fans are looking at him as a starter and saying "He's horrible" but most guys look a lot better as backups: less time to screw up, playing against worst competition, etc.

I mean, it hurts me to say this because GP is one of my all-time favorite players, but he was just awful for us last year.

Of all players to play at least 1500 minutes last year, GP was *5th from last* in True Shooting % (45.8) and *6th from last* in PER (9.0). He was one of the worst backup points in the league; hell, he was one of the worst players in the league, hands down. Almost anything would be an upgrade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

see next post


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Kinda harsh to call Daequan underachieving judging off one summer league performance.
> 
> And Smush was undrafted, so id hardly call him an underachiever.


In terms of Daequan, I was moreso speaking of his entire post-highschool career. Obviously he had older guys in front of him, but from what I've gathered he was still expected to be better than he was.

Mostly what I'm speaking of though, and this refers also to your Parker comment, is the proportion of the players' games, and ego-size. Parker may have been undrafted, but supposedly he thinks he's a star. Look at the comments he made after the Heat signed him, it seems he's clueless about how much better he needs to get.



Dee-Zy said:


> It's something to remember that playing PG in the Triangle is quite hard and not anybody can do it. I'm corssing my fingers that Smush will excell here.


That's funny. I've heard playing in the triangle makes a PG's job easier.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> That's funny. I've heard playing in the triangle makes a PG's job easier.


It does if it's the right PG for the system...


----------

